# Anyone have a cat chasing their Mouse pointer on screen?



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I do! I'm currently laying on my bed on my stomach, with my laptop in front of me... Munsch was finally convinced I didn't want him ON the keyboard... so he resorted to this!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha, Munch is gorgeous! Look at that focus!

Jake usually opts out of chasing the mouse pointer, and instead lays on the keyboard so all the attention gets focused on him, and I can't see the screen any longer.

He does chase the pointer when we put netflix on the big screen!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes. Cherry was obsessed with all my electronics for a few days. 

Only way I could get her off my laptop:










Her solution to not being allowed on the keys of the key board:



















Makes watching Netflix hard too. Especially on my iPad. She just LOVES to paw at people on it. She's figured out more about my iPad than I have. >.>


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine gets bored of the pointer quickly, but if I put videos of birds or chipmunks he likes those. He also comes bolting to the screen if I turn on a video of cats meowing.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Reminds me of this video! Cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

ha ha I guess Munsch and Cherry have alot in common... with a frog! LOL Goodness that made me laugh!

Munsch is daef, so while noises on the computer dont make him nuts, the slightest little thing mskes him resct. When I took that picture he was watching me type... I think he's secretly learning to read!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Neither of my cats now do this, although Nala loves to watch the images on the computer. 

But my former guy, Simon (avatar photo) would follow the little arrow cursor all around the screen and try to catch it or trap it as if it was an insect on a wall. My last computer screen had so many little paw prints all over it ... but he never used his claws on it.

This is just one of the happy little memories I cherish of his time with me, even though it kinda makes me sad too.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Artemis just discovered the cursor this morning on my large screen.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a cat named milkshake who chased everything and anything. We has it set to where if the computer wasn't being used letters would go across the screen and she would chase it for a while. She also would chase our hands if we moved the mouse,sometime the pointer. If we were typing she would chase the letters. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek chases the cursor, even went behind the monitor to see if she could get to it from there!










She's also walked across my laptop keyboard, stood on the power key and shut it down. When I restarted it, I discovered she had also deleted my email account!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes. Shadow loves chasing the mouse pointer. Her spit is usually all over my monitor. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

soccergrl76 said:


> Her spit is usually all over my monitor. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've got snot all over mine... :?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

CJinCA said:


> Squeek chases the cursor, even went behind the monitor to see if she could get to it from there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Munch changes the time on my alarm clock all the time lol, but he's yet to delete my e-mail acct! LOL



soccergrl76 said:


> Yes. Shadow loves chasing the mouse pointer. Her spit is usually all over my monitor. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





oceanmist said:


> I've got snot all over mine... :?


ha ha ha he hasn't yet progressed to getting that close LOL


----------

